# Tolkien Spoofery



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 27, 2004)

As most of us know, the Professor's writings have been the target of many sendups, spoofs and parodies, some more kindly (and ribald) than others. This thread is the place to hear about them! For openers:

===============================

*Tolkien spoof could be bad for your Elf*
26 December 2004 09:41
It has been described as the worst movie ever made, but a Swiss parody of the Oscar-winning Lord of the Rings trilogy has been playing to packed cinemas across the country since it opened 10 days ago -- and is set to become Switzerland's biggest box-office hit of the year.

The Ring Thing shamelessly draws its inspiration from Monty Python. Instead of Frodo it has Friedo, a bank employee who falls through the toilet of a Swiss aircraft while rehearsing his marriage proposal to his chilly boss, Heidi.

Friedo lands with his ring in the middle of the Alps, where he encounters a number of eccentric figures: Sauraus, an evil lord who wants to bake the world in Swiss fondue cheese; Almgandhi, a forgetful wizard; Schleimli, an evil green gnome in lederhosen; a drug-addicted elf princess called Grmpfli, and several farting elves. The dialogue is entirely in guttural Swiss German, a dialect that for most of the world remains incomprehensible.

The film has defied all expectations, attracting 30 000 Swiss cinemagoers in its first week. 'It's already the second biggest Swiss film of 2004. It has a huge release,' a spokesperson for the production company said.

But is it funny? 'Yes, it's very funny. It's a spoof. The concept is very amusing,' he added.

Full details at http://www.mg.co.za/Content/l3.asp?cg=BreakingNews-Andinothernews&ao=177155

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow...what else can one say? Wow...


----------



## childoferu (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't if its just me, but it seems that Middle Earth just makes for the best of parodies


----------

